# Club Cranberry



## sea (Jul 29, 2011)

We visited the Cranberry property a few years ago so have a sense of the layout. In reading the online reviews, it does get a bad rap, but they seem to be mainly based on the timeshare sales experience there. 
We have rented a couple of ski weeks for the 2012 ski season.....both are 2 bedroom units in the Club Cranberry section.....can someone who's been there please advise if the 2 bedroom units are lock offs, and comment on the condition of the units and the overall experience at the resort? 
Thank you for your input.


----------



## gandalf252002 (Sep 3, 2011)

Odd that this has not gotten a response, but we are here now and find it adequite (sp?).   Check-in was somewhat cold, and there are some things we find missing (patio table for the balcony, ashtray).    We are in a Studio, so yes they are lockoffs.  You can hear stuff from the other side for example I could hear the neighbours sneeze, and a spoon or something drop this morning.  The Station on the Green food was great, but not sure that it would be open during Ski Season.  We will be visiting Lounge 26 probably later this evening or tomorrow.  There is some beautiful landscape, and there are three pools non of which we have tried.  There is an adult only swim period in one of the pools from I believe 9 to 10 pm.  If you not doing a TS presentation you should enjoy your stay but as others have sometimes mentioned exchangers get little less attention sometimes.



sea said:


> We visited the Cranberry property a few years ago so have a sense of the layout. In reading the online reviews, it does get a bad rap, but they seem to be mainly based on the timeshare sales experience there.
> We have rented a couple of ski weeks for the 2012 ski season.....both are 2 bedroom units in the Club Cranberry section.....can someone who's been there please advise if the 2 bedroom units are lock offs, and comment on the condition of the units and the overall experience at the resort?
> Thank you for your input.


----------



## sea (Sep 5, 2011)

*Thank you for the comments.*

I appreciate you taking the time. Can you please let me know how long it takes to walk from the Club Cranberry area to the main building with the indoor pool, activity room, etc.? I'd also be interested in knowing what the studio contains; kitchenette? pull out sofa and if so what size(double or queen)? and what size the bed is (queen or king)?
Many thanks again.


----------



## matbec (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi. Just to let you know, not all of the 2bedroom units are lock-offs. We've stayed in some units that are a single unit. In those ones, the bed in the master was a king, and there were 2 doubles in the 2nd bedroom. In others, there was just 1 queen in the 2nd bedroom. If your rental confirmations have unit numbers on them, I'd strongly suggest calling the resort. The bed configurations can (and do) vary.

In terms of the walk to the indoor pool, it doesn't take more than 2-4minutes, as Club Cranberry units are directly behind the main building. There's a short walkway between the buildings that leads to the main building. To get through these walkway doors, you'll need your room key.

Hope that helps.


----------

